
The Speed-up Loop  - iamelgringo
http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/The-Speedup-Loop.aspx
======
daniel-cussen
So you deal with your pointy-haired boss by fighting fire with fire. Morally
questionable...Although for a sufficiently ignorant management, this would
benefit everyone.

------
run4yourlives
Yeah, and I'm standing pretty close to the moon too, in relative terms.

But I'm very, very far away from it.

------
Hexstream
Hang on a moment, I need to pick up my jaw that dropped on the floor.

